# Did the quality of Thomas Pink go downhill drastically?



## JoshT (Jul 31, 2010)

I would love to get your thoughts on Thomas Pink's shirts.

I recently decided to spring for two $180 dollar Pink shirts for an upcoming event. They're my first Pink shirts, and I chose them as they have quite the reputation.

When ordering, I was initially surprised that I was only able to choose a collar, but not sleeve length. Apparently, the slim cut shirts have a standardized sleeve length.

Once they arrived I was pretty surprised to find a couple of loose threads on the placket. I tried it one on and the top placket button felt quite loose - I am sure it won't be long before it comes off. The cotton itself seems fine, without being anything amazing.

I was also a little surprised to see it's made in Vietnam, given how they play off their Jermyn Street heritage. I don't have a problem with the country of manufacture per se, but surely if they're increasing profit margins by shifting production to a low-wage country, that gives them some room to ensure that best quality materials and workmanship?

In terms of quality, I would say that these shirts are less good than TM Lewin shirts, of which I have many. One can get 4 of those for £100. And they're also below the quality of both Tyrwhitt and Hawes & Curtis. Given the quality of the shirts, I won't be buying Pink again at these kind of prices.

So I'd be interested to know what your thoughts are. Was Pink always this shoddy? Or have they gone downhill recently? After all, they have phenomenal reputation - and a price tag to match.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm sure you'll find this discussed to death on the Fashion Forum if you run a search. I bought my first Pink shirts at one of their, then rare, retail stores in the UK in the mid 90's. The shirts were made in Northern Ireland and excellent quality. In fact, I only just retired them about a year ago. The second time I bought a Pink shirt was around 2005 after the shift to offshore production - it lasted about 12 months before going to Goodwill.
You should know that Pink is a very recent brand with an entirely fabricated "heritage" backstory. That didn't concern me when the shirts were very good quality, but now it just rings very hollow. I'd send them back.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Take a look at Virtual Clothes Horse or Shop The Finest for good prices on great quality Italian shirts. I, too, would send the Pinks back.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Roman totale XVII is right that Thomas Pink shirts at one time were made in Northern Ireland but they stopped making them there around 2001 shortly after LVMH bought them in 1999. I believe only the 200s two-fold cotton shirts are made in Ireland today and the rest are made in Africa or Asia. I would imagine that quality dropped around this time. I don't believe any of their shirts have MOP buttons either. 

On a side note I have some Thomas Pink ties that are made in England that are nice and when I was in London last year their ties were still made in England. Their boxers and sleepwear seemed nice too but I wouldn't spend the kind of money that Pink charges when you can get H&H and H&K for that kind of money.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

AlanC is right on the money. Shop The Finest is where I tend to feed my Borrelli addiction. Thomas Pink is for people with blue-tooth earpieces and Audi S4s.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Yes, send them back. I recently ordered a pair of TM Lewin shirts and was bit disappointed that they were made in Vietnam. I kept them because they were purchased on steep discount and there were no obvious quality flaws. But when you pay what you paid, you should not be disappointed in any respect.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

What's the deal with these Italian shirts? There's just one sleeve length and I have to spend even more lire to have the sleeves shortened?


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

I know the cost of clothing is high over there in Switzerland, but for $180 each you should be able to get them custom made.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Trip,
What's your knock on S4's? I had one when I lived in Cambridge. All wheel drive, great for the snow, all-aluminium V8 with 5-valve heads, quick as heck. Nose heavy so it pushed, like most cars I guess, and steering feel was a little shady. But the interior was dynamite- top of the class. Don't like the current supercharged cars as much. Sure was a different owner than BMW types. They are your Pink wearing crowd.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Trip English said:


> Thomas Pink is for people with blue-tooth earpieces and Audi S4s.


What a moronic comment.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

smmrfld said:


> What a moronic comment.


I think the key is to have both the bluetooth AND the Audi. If you Audi owners (last 2 posters, clearly) don't wear the bluetooth around, then you have nothing to worry about.

Although, I always thought the Euro shirts required bluetooth.


----------



## JoshT (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice and for your thoughts, especially for the Shop the Finest and the Virtual Clothes Horse tips. There's some great looking stuff on there.

I am rather disappointed to find out about Pink's "heritage". I thought they were a continuous firm going back to way-back-when. Whilst their website is upfront about their history now, I swear the full disclosure wasn't on there a couple of years back when I first looked up their history...

I will be looking at alternatives for these shirts and sending them back, as per all of your advice. I will be sure to include a cover letter explaining why they're being returned. If enough people do that, maybe they'll sort things out.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Trip English said:


> Thomas Pink is for people with blue-tooth earpieces and Audi S4s.





smmrfld said:


> What a moronic comment.


Since I thought it was I who wrote the original comment, but turns out it was Trip, I will tell you that when you fail to get something, it's best to leave your little bag of bad ass adjectives at home. I know a lot about this.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

statboy said:


> Although, I always thought the Euro shirts required bluetooth.


x2. Or at least some Pumas.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

YES! Not that I was a huge lover of Thomas Pink, but I was in a couple of their stores last year. All of the shirts now seem to be made in SE Asia, and a lot of them are looking strikingly close to the Francomb shirts sold at TM Lewin (a prior post on Francomb described the shirts as making one look like a "pimply-faced cell phone salesman.") The ties (although some still look and feel nice) are no longer made in Europe, either. Although some of the merchandise appears to be of decent quality, it is virtually all made offshore at this point. I don't think i found anything in the store that wasn't. Of course, they haven't lowered the prices at all. For the most part, I would have to say that most Pink merchandise is now way overpriced for what it is. TM Lewin quality at 3-4 times the price, and I can't see the reason for it. There is much better quality merchandise out there for the price, or alternatively the same quality for a much lower price. 

I do have a nice silver tie slide from Pink that i like, however.

David


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Reminder, to help support this site make sure you go through the banners on the Selected Merchants page:

https://www.shopthefinest.com/


----------

